# Click on words in dictionary



## VenusEnvy

I just realized that now when the curse is placed over any word in the dictionary text, there is a "pointing hand" that leads you to the definition automatically. (Previously, one had to highlight, and double-click).

I like it, it's convenient. And, it enforces cross-referencing.


----------



## cuchuflete

Ah, that cursed device!  I shall place a curse on every wanna and gonna in my path!

Thanks for the smile, Venus,
C.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm glad you like it!  But don't tell the Firefox and Mac users - I don't have it working for them yet.

Mike


----------



## Benjy

i was wondering why i couldnt see that =[


----------



## lsp

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I'm glad you like it!  But don't tell the Firefox and Mac users - I don't have it working for them yet.
> 
> Mike


Oh thank you for saying so. What a relief! I thought I was going crazy clicking at windmills.


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> i was wondering why i couldnt see that =[


had the same problem when I turned off the monitor


----------



## lauranazario

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I'm glad you like it!  But don't tell the Firefox and Mac users - I don't have it working for them yet.


Don't think we haven't noticed!!!


----------



## Helicopta

Along with everybody else, I really like this function... However...

I often (used to) copy and paste words directly from the dictionary into other documents. This never used to be a problem because I could move the cursor slightly to one side of the word I wanted, in order to click and drag to highlight it. Now when I try to do this, the pointy finger symbol won’t disappear and so all I can do is use the definition function. Unless I move it a long way and then I tend to highlight most of the page. 

Would it be possible to introduce a key to turn it off (hold down shift for example)?

_Or am I just a lazy $%£&!! who should learn to type quicker?_

Thanks in advance for any consideration you give my humble request...


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Helicopta,

I think I have a solution, but it might be a week before I can get it tested well enough to publish it.  The idea of pressing the ctrl key is a good one though, in case my first idea doesn't work.

Mike


----------



## Philippa

I agree with Iain. I try to copy bits and it keeps clicking back or onto other things now! I'd probably rather have the double click thingy back (although it took me ages to realise that all the words were potentially links and it is much more obvious with the  little hand appearing).
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## VenusEnvy

Can I third that?


----------



## alc112

I don't like this new tool.
when I don't know the word and I look it up in the WR dictionary, I copy it but wiht this new tool I can't or is more difficult.
Voy a tener que acostumbrarme
Las mejoras son bienvenidas


----------



## Helicopta

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi Helicopta,
> 
> I think I have a solution, but it might be a week before I can get it tested well enough to publish it. The idea of pressing the ctrl key is a good one though, in case my first idea doesn't work.
> 
> Mike


 
Many thanks Mike; I look forward to having the best of both worlds.

_Phew! I'm glad I'm not alone in being a lazy typist!_


----------

